# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Cuál es la mejor forma de progresar?

## txoler

Hola,
Soy aficionado a la magia de cerca desde hace tiempo, pero por mi nivel se podría decir que soy nuevo. Me gustaría que me pudierais aconsejar cuál es la mejor forma de progresar. Ya sea algún curso de magia, o algún buen libro. Sobretodo me gustan la cartomagia y las monedas. El problema es que la mayoría de libros que puedes encontrar en librerías normales son de trucos que no requieren demasiada manipulación, y así es difícil aprender pases, double lifts, etc. Y en cuanto a las monedas, aparte del genial "Monedas, monedas y... monedas" de Tamariz, no he encontrado ningún otro.
Espero poder conversar con vosotros en adelante.

Gracias,

Àlex

----------


## Xavi

Saludos

Pues yo empecé a interesarme per la magia ya hace tiempo. He leido algún libro, pero he de reconocer que hasta que no he tenido un profesor no he adquirido ningún nivel digno de mención.

La verdad es que en internet puedes encontrar videos de gente que se filma mientras hace algún truco. Estos te pueden ayudar, aunque yo te recomiendo un profesor que te pueda dar la base necesaria.

Quieres que comentemos alguno?

Quedo a tu disposición, y espero verte por aquí ;-)

----------


## Agus

Yo igual que Xavi, sin profesor no progresaba mucho, y a parte sin profesor es difícil de encontrarte los errores a ti mismo.
Y a parte el tener a un grupo de gente que progresa al mismo ritmo que tu y viendo los diferentes errores de cada uno también ayuda.  :Wink:

----------


## Joaquin Matas

¡Hola a todos!

Esta es mi primera colaboración en el foro, y he creído conveniente haceros un par de comentarios en torno al tema de "como progresar en magia". quede claro que no me considero una autoridad al respecto, pero me parecía interesante el tema y os puedo decir lo que a mí me ayudó (y me sigue ayudando) mucho: Estudiar en los libros. Hoy día tenemos la enorme suerte de tener a nuestro alcance obras en español, que cuando yo empezaba ni siquiera existían. Textos como "gran escuela cartomagica", los libros de Ciuró, "la buena magia","el arte de la magia","los 13 escalones del mentalismo" y un largo etcetera eran imposibles de encontrar en español hace apenas 10 años. Creo que los aficionados que empiezan deberían aprovecharse de semejante caudal de riqueza.

 Otro aspecto esencial para progresar es tener un amor obsesivo por la magia, querer avanzar y exigirse lo mejor de uno mismo. Sin esto último, por muchos libros que se lean y por muchos consejos que te den no se avanzará gran cosa. Pero si se tienen ganas , os aseguro que por muchos obstaculos que os encontreis, acabareis progresando. Sino que le pregunten a René Lavand.

Ver cuantas más actuaciones de magos mejor. Ahí es donde veréis lo que no se puede aprender en los libros, que es el arte vivo. El timing, la interacción entre el público, la comunicación. Intentar aplicar lo aprendido pero sin imitarlo, adaptandolo a la forma de ser de cada uno.

No soy demasiado partidario de los videos, y mucho menos de las demostraciones por internet como vehículo para aprender magia. Acabas imitando el manejo de los vídeos, cuando en el libro te obligas a crear tu propio estilo. Si me parecen estupendos los videos para poder ver actuaciones de magos que por estar fallecidos o fuera de nuestro alcance serían imposibles de ver de otro modo. Gracias a ellos he podido disfrutar de Vernon, Slydiny, Goshman y otros monstruos de la magia.

Por último no quisiera dejar de recomendaros un libro que DEBERIA SER DE OBLIGADA LECTURA para todo aquel que además de hacer cuatro trucos aspire a hacer MAGIA. A mí, a Gabi, a Ricardo y a Jose maría(el grupillo de Barcelona) nos marcó de por vida, cuando aún no era un libro de pasta dura, sino varios artículos dispersos, 2 volumenes editados en canutillo y  Varias notas de conferencia. Me estoy refiriendo a "LA MAGIA DE ASCANIO". El primer volumen, compilado por J. Etcheverry y editado por Editorial Páginas es ESENCIAL para entrar en la magia con buen pié, formando una base teórica sólida y entendiendo los mecanismos y recursos de que disponemos los magos. De especial interés es el artículo "como estudiar magia", donde Ascanio explica las fuentes de aprendizaje y como avanzar en magia. Leedlo con devoción y nunca os arrepentireis.

Ah! Respondiendo a Alex, un libro excelente para progresar paso a paso con monedas es "monedas in crescendo" de Manuel Cuesta (tambien editado por Páginas).

En fin, espero no haber sido muy tostón. Un saludo.

----------


## Mariano Sosa

¡Hola Joaquín!

Que alegría tenerte por aquí. Para los que no lo conozcan os cuento que Joaquín es un Mago con mayúsculas- Gracias por tu respuesta, que es una maravilla y muy útil. Unos consejos estupendos.

¡Ojalá te sigamos viendo y disfrutando de tus mensajes!




 :P

----------


## Xavi

Saludos

En la sección de enlaces he publicado un mensaje de una tienda en internet que tienen los libros que nos recomienda Joaquin Matas.

Echadle una ojeada y comentad si conoceis otros sitios donde adquirirlos

----------


## txoler

Gracias Xavi, Agus, Joaquín por vuestras respuestas y comentarios. Siento no haber contestado antes pero he estado varias semanas sin poder conectarme al foro. Estoy deseando echarle un vistazo a todos los libros que citáis.

Una vez más, muchísimas gracias!

Àlex

----------


## altacartomagia

Hola.
Un punto IMPORTANTISIMO que nadie menciono ( :Confused: ?): el contacto con el publico. 
Por un lado, si, el estudio, el ensayo, la practica constante, etc.
Pero por otro lado, el publico. Siempre el publico.

KR

Daniel de Urquiza
AltaCartomagia
Argentina

----------


## zhoraida

Algo que tampoco habeis dicho que me parece importantisimo y que no todo el que empieza sabe hacerlo es: dejarse enseñar. 
Escuchar las criticas de los magos que saben más que tu y de los que saben menos tambien, sin ninguna vergüenza pedir ayuda en un juego que no termina de salir (aunque nos creamos que si), nos salva de muchas situaciones comprometidas.

----------


## A.P.U.

Para las monedas, prueba con el Bobo y de cartomagia el Canuto. También te ayudará mucho aprender de videos y dvd's como los easy to master card miracles de Micheal Ammar, los fooler doolers de Daryl, etc... 
Tambien ayuda a progressar grabar tus ensayos en video y despues verlos.
Si quieres saber donde conseguirlos contacta conmigo pero en cualquier tienda de magia hay.

Un saludo,
Albert

----------


## Dramagic

Un consejo más a todo lo dicho hasta ahora.......ten PACIENCIA.......lso esutados vienen con ensayo y con tiempo......Creo que la Paciencia es muy importante......recuerda: "no por mucho madrugar amanece más temprano"  :Wink:

----------


## JAVIER P.

Hola:

Si estás interesado en estudiar la magia con monedas no te pierdas:

BOBO, J.B. -- Magia con monedas. Ediciones Laura Avilés. Páginas. Madrid. 1998. 598 pp. 24x16,5 cm. Con gran cantidad de ilustraciones. Encuadernación en tapas duras. Título original: "The New Modern Coin Magic". Tratado completo de la magia con monedas. Imprescindible su lectura y estudio, para los que quieran adentrarse en la práctica y el dominio de esta sugestiva rama del ilusionismo.

Saludos.

----------


## JAVIER P.

Hola:

Si estás interesado en estudiar la magia con monedas no te pierdas:

BOBO, J.B. -- Magia con monedas. Ediciones Laura Avilés. Páginas. Madrid. 1998. 598 pp. 24x16,5 cm. Con gran cantidad de ilustraciones. Encuadernación en tapas duras. Título original: "The New Modern Coin Magic". Tratado completo de la magia con monedas. Imprescindible su lectura y estudio, para los que quieran adentrarse en la práctica y el dominio de esta sugestiva rama del ilusionismo.

Saludos.

----------


## gatomatic

Pues dentro de mi corta experiencia yo te recomendaria que vieses mucha magia. Y que si conoces a alguien, aunque no sea un experto en manipulaciones que sea capaz de presentar bien sus trucos intentes observarle y aprender de el.
Para mi lo malo de los libros es que muchas veces no te das cuenta del efecto real que produce un truco que te estan describiendo. A veces parecen juegos muy tontos o que resulta muy facil de descubrir el secreto. ¡Todo esto cambia cuando lo ves bien realizado!
Llevo unos pocos meses apuntado en una escuela de magia y a pesar de llevar varios años leyendo sobre cartomagia los profesores son capaces de engañarme totalmente con juegos muy sencillos de ejecutar. Asi que en conclusion: ¡A ver magia!

----------


## JAVIER P.

Amigo Gatomatic:

Lo que consideras malo de los libros es una extraordinaria bendición. Una de las habilidades que debe adquirir el mago, es precisamente ésa. Intentar visualizar en su interior, el efecto que causa en el público el juego seleccionado para lectura. ¿De qué te servirá esta habilidad? Pues que frecuentemente tú serás de los primeros en presentar ese juego. No tendrás que vérselo a nadie para incorporarlo a tu repertorio.
Los creadores de ilusiones (pequeñas y grandes), cuando las inventan no tienen ninguna referencia sobre las reacciones que producirán (jamás han sido presentadas a público), sin embargo, están convencidos de su eficacia, porque han recreado en su mente, en muchas ocasiones, sus posibilidades de asombro.
Ojalá conserves toda la vida tu capacidad de maravillarte y puedas seguir disfrutando de ese “engaño” subyugador que es el que mantiene la afición viva en este mundillo de la magia.

Esta opinión no va, para nada, en contra de ver toda la magia que puedas. Ahora bien, de la magia que veas, aprende detalles de presentación, jamás la copies servilmente, porque no te conducirá a nada.  Al menos, y con seguridad, a nada importante. Que por otra parte, estoy convencido de que así lo haces.

Saludos mágicos.

----------


## gatomatic

Hola Javier:

Estoy de acuerdo completamente contigo en que el poder visualizar los juegos es una de las habilidades que tiene que desarrollar un mago. Pero creo que es una habilidad que en un principio podrás tener o no y que creo que se mejora viendo magia antes de meterte a valorar descripciones de juegos. Te cuento una pequeña experiencia personal:

Al poco de comenzar a interesarme seriamente en aprender magia me compre un libro con una serie de trucos de ejecución sencilla. Entre esos trucos estaba una version de "fuera de este mundo". Nunca antes lo habia visto hacer ni habia oido hablar de el. El problema que yo veo es que el aprender como se hace al tiempo que descubres cual es el efecto hace que pierda encanto. Hay que saber ver magia, pero yo no puedo evitar que el descubrir como se hace un truco hace que pierdas cierta ilusión. El caso es que tiempo despues he visto hacer el truco y como la gente que lo estaba viendo se quedo "helada" al terminarlo. A mi me gusto verlo, pero logicamente no me quede "helado" porque sabia como lo habian realizado. Pagaría por ver ese truco por primera vez sin saber como se hace y no he tenido la oportunidad. Digamos que en cierto modo yo he tenido que ver el impacto que produce en otras personas y no en mi mismo, que es lo que me hubiera gustado.
Cuando hablo de ver a otros y aprender de ellos no me estoy refiriendo a copiar sus metodos, me estoy refiriendo a ver como se hace magia,  a ilusionarte y poder aprender, desde las emociones que despierta en ti un determinado efecto, a calibrar las emociones que podra despertar en los demas un efecto que veas descrito en un libro.

En fin, en conclusion, y es a lo que iba en mi mensaje, yo hubiera preferido (viendolo ahora desde otra perspectiva), haber visto mas magia antes de aprender ciertas cosas, y me hubiera servido para entender mejor lo que aprendi en libros y el efecto que produce. 
Ahora, desde mi punto de vista, la ilusion es diferente: disfruto enormemente cuando me engañan, tambien disfruto cuando veo un buen juego, aunque me de cuenta de como se esta haciendo, pero algo se pierde... La parte buena es que se despiertan en mi otras emociones, que antes de aprender magia no valoraba, y es la ilusion que se despierta en los que ven como les hacen un truco. Eso es lo que me mueve ahora, y lo que me hace disfrutar cuando estoy aprendiendo un truco nuevo y no se lo he hecho a nadie todavia.

Bueno, pues eso, todo este rollo es mi opinion y se acepta (e incluso se agradecera) discusion al respecto  :D ¿Que opinais?

Un saludo.

----------


## JAVIER P.

Amigo Gatomatic:

Con tu explicación ampliada, creo haber cogido cual es tu idea.
Lo que realmente te incomoda es no haber visto mucho más magia de la viste, antes de entrar a conocer los secretos de la magia. Te hubiera gustado disfrutar más los asombros que crean algunos efectos mágicos. ¿Es así?

Te diré mi opinión al respecto. La magia, al igual que la música, por ejemplo, no “toca” a todos del igual modo. 

A algunos espectadores les puede producir “desconcierto”, inquietud momentánea, asombro, por supuesto, pero pasado el momento mágico, se le olvida, e incluso si no tiene más contacto con ella, en toda su vida, la experiencia, desaparece de su memoria. 

A los que les “toca”, salta una chispa en su interior, que es incontenible y le hace buscar, por todos los medios disponibles, acercarse lo más rápidamente posible a esa actividad que le ha impactado. Por tanto, para mi, es muy difícil que este tipo de espectador, en los que seguramente nos encontramos tú y yo, tenga la facultad de mantenerse al margen, para disfrutar de los efectos mágicos.

¿Por qué te digo esto? 

Mi convicción, viene del siguiente razonamiento. Con nuestra formación mágica actual, tenemos plena libertad en alejarnos de conocer los secretos de numerosísimos efectos mágicos; sin embargo, no lo hacemos. Intentamos seguir aprendiendo más y más. Te aseguro amigo Gatomatic que, a pesar de que llevo muchos años con esta afición, aún en muchas ocasiones me asombran efectos mágicos. Por supuesto que ya no recuperaré el asombro infantil donde la magia era posible y real. Pero sí un asombro, aunque sea más racional.

Incluso, para que veas, has puesto como ejemplo la extraordinaria ilusión de “Fuera de este Mundo”. Bueno, aún conociéndola, he visto versiones preparadas para el raciocinio de los magos que me han producido sorpresa. Te cito la de el mago americano Wagner, que acompaña el efecto con una predicción, con los fallos que se van a producir por parte del espectador. O sea, van a coincidir todas las cartas rojas y negras, menos 2 rojas y 1 negra en las que vas a fallar, por ejemplo.

Ya que te puse el ejemplo de la música, asociándola a la magia. Imaginemos a un melómano, sin ningún conocimiento musical de ejecución, y que decide aprender a tocar un instrumento. ¿Crees que va a dejar de sentir las mismas vibraciones, cuando escuche sus composiciones favoritas? Pienso que seguirá sintiendo lo mismo, ¡si no más!

En definitiva, te comprendo perfectamente y estoy de acuerdo en lo que nos quieres exponer, pero creo que cada uno tendrá su experiencia propia.

Mi época fue esencialmente libresca, y vi los magos que tuve que ver para que saltara la chispa de mi inclinación. Y como te decía, sigo disfrutando, no de la misma forma que la primera vez, pero sí aún, cuando es un buen mago, con ilusión y asombro.

Como no todos los días veo un buen mago, cuando leo un libro, trato de recrear los efectos, buscándole “algo” que se aparte de la descripción, y te aseguro que esa práctica me ha permitido continuar con la ilusión de un aficionado aprendíz.

Por último amigo Gatomatic, como sé que la animación del foro sólo la podemos conseguir a través de la participación de todos nosotros, me encantaría que tú también, leyeras los diferentes temas que se han ido planteando y me dieras tu opinión.

Saludos mágicos y mis afectuosas y anticipadas gracias.

----------


## Javi Noriega

Pues mi experiencia es parecida a la de Gatomagic.

   O sea, lo poco que sé de magia lo he aprendido básicamente de los libros, con lo que a veces no soy capaz de calibrar bien el efecto que puede producir un juego. Como dice Javier P., pienso que eso es parte del aprendizaje del mago (la capacidad de visualizar el efecto), pero creo que es algo que sólo sale con mucho tiempo de estudio y práctica.

   El 'problema' de eso es que a veces no sabes valorar bien la potencia ilusionante de un juego, quizás porque al leer la explicación el método puede parecer tan sencillo o evidente, que uno lo pasar por alto o no lle da importancia.

   A mí personalmente me ayuda a poner las cosas en su sitio o bien presentar el juego o bien vérselo hacer a otros: creo que es la mejor forma de sentir el efecto (aunque sepas el método) o de conocer la opinión de los espectadores.

   Por ejemplo, dentro del número limitado de juegos que todavía hago, de los que más gustan/recuerdan la gente son el de la carta en la punta de la lengua, una versión del Fuera de este mundo y, sobre todo, el del punto de ceniza en la mano del espectador. 

   Este último, con lo sencillo que es, causa un efecto brutal por lo inesperado, mágico e imposible: sucede en las propias manos del espectador, a distancia del mago y no se emplea ningún "objeto" (aunque sea una baraja). ¡Y no se aprecia todo su potencial hasta que se hace!

   En fin, mi humilde reflexión. Un saludo mágico,   

                 Javi Noriega

----------


## Melgar

Según mi opinión, la primera condición para progresar en la magia es el trabajo, la constancia y por supuesto el afán de conseguir aquello que te propones.
   Todo ese trabajo estará apoyado naturalmente en las fuentes de información que ya nuestros amigos han aconsejado.
    Que verdad es que hoy los jóvenes tenéis la gran suerte, de poder acceder a cantidad de libros y videos de grandes magos, donde podéis seleccionar efectos, técnicas y una gran cantidad de material impensable cuando yo empezaba.
    Mi primer libro (y único durante mis primeros tiempos) fué La enciclopedia de la magia, de Antonio Armenteras. Después vinieron los de Cuiró y lo que iba saliendo en aquellos tiempos, que no era mucho.
   Así que aprovechad el material que tenéis, selecionar lo que os guste y a trabajar porque de verdad es la única forma de progresar.

  ¡¡ Digo yo !!   Saludos, Melgar

----------


## mochilo24

A parte de los libros video y actuaciones a mi me gustaria poder hacer reuniones conm agos ya sean como yuo principiantes como expertos, pero cartagena murcia) no conozco de nada de eso, y creo que eso es una de las cosas mas importantes para poder rogresar.

----------


## ignoto

Supongo que este post servirá para que entendáis lo pesado que puede resultar el que alguien retome un tema que llegó a buen fin hace tiempo.

Cuando lo reabres, nadie se acuerda y si quiere entender por donde va muchas veces tiene que releer un par de páginas.

La mayoría de las ocasiones, por desgracia, lo que pone en el post que reabre el tema es algo así:

"Opino que si."

O alguna inconsistencia similar.

Por favor, si váis a reabrir un tema antíguo que sea para aportar algo o preguntar algo cuya respuesta no figure.

¡No los reabráis para dar una opinión!

----------


## Raicon

Hola, he leido varios post en los que se comenta que para progresar viene muy bien un profesor porque te ve los errores mejor que tu mismo.
¿Alguien sabría de alguno en Bilbao? Contestarme por MP, si es así.
En cuanto a lo de preogresar yo recomiendo leer unas cuantas veces el efecto y el modo de hacerlo y luego dividirlo en dos otres partes y parcticarlas sueltas y poco a poco ir uniendolas, a mi me va muy bien con los de Marre de numismagia. Para captar errores mejor que un espejo, cualquier artilugio que pueda grabar en una calidad mas o menos decente y ver el video una y otra vez. Si no tienes un artilugio de video, un espejo que tampoco va mal.

Un saludo.

----------


## elhombresinatributos

Sabias palabras las de Joaquín Matas, finísimo mago con el que tuve la suerte de coincidir en interminables noches que empezaban en el AMIC y acababan en el IONA... que tiempos, aquellos.

Vaya un saludo desde aquí a Joaquin, Ricardo, Gabi...

----------


## Drat

Hola, antes habeis dicho algo sobre los profesores, he visto que hay mucha gente de Barcelona, y me gustaria saber si hay algun maestro por aqui.

----------

